# GRAPE JUICE



## BigGreen (Jul 18, 2010)

THE DRINK OF CHAMPIONS


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

now we know your secret.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

JUST DO IT. 

wait. what?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

So if I want to be _REALLY_ good I need to drink grape juice and eat chocolate?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Wait... Are you saying.... No... It can't be. Faz method+big green method? Your tps would be... OVER 9,000!!!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

Or I could mix chocolate syrup into my grape juice!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah, so the secret is chocolate and grape juice.
kthx


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Wait... Are you saying.... No... It can't be. Faz method+big green method? Your tps would be... OVER 9,000!!!



"Whats his TPS?"
"ITS OVER 9,000!!!!"


Grape juice = Win


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget Rowe and his Amp.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Ah, so the secret is chocolate and grape juice.
> kthx


and mountain dew.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so the secret is chocolate and grape juice.
> ...


I already drink lots of mountain dew, it's not enough on it's own.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Well, maybe you suck at sleeping. 
 
D:<


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes.
Mountain Dew + Chocolate + Grape Juice

+ coffee?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


sleeping? wat.
I thought this was a discussion of the secret(s) to being uberfast at speedcubin.




cincyaviation said:


> Amp.


Amp is GOOD <3


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so the secret is chocolate and grape juice.
> ...



That green can is Canada dry. Unless the reddish cans are some sort of weird mountain dew spin off...?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget waffle and cocaine...wait.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Yes.
> Mountain Dew + Chocolate + Grape Juice
> 
> + coffee?


Nononononononono. Mountain Dew + Choclate + Grape Juice *=* Coffee.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 18, 2010)

PSHEW PSHEW


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 18, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


>



OH SWEET MINE IS ON BUBBLES!
osht why do i know the names


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



I see. It all makes sense now.

So,
Mountain Dew + Chocolate + Grape Juice = Coffee
Coffee = Awesome
Amp = awesome
Coffee x Awesome = BigGreen/Rowe/Feliks


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 18, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I saved it just for you.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


>



=

Speedcubin?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> sleeping? wat.
> I thought this was a discussion of the secret(s) to being uberfast at speedcubin.


It is, but your falesleeping makes it so other effects aren't as speedcubin'



Whyusosrs? said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


It is a spin-off. Idk what kind - they had it at SafeHaven 09


aznmortalx said:


>


Fun fact: this was Statue's favorite Cartoon Network show, followed by Ed, Edd, and Eddy.
Don't you judge me!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, it's Speedcubin

And Speedcubin = Win 

Bubbles is the best lool


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Ed edd and eddy was great.


----------



## Kian (Jul 18, 2010)

I drink a lot of Creme Soda, so we can take that off the list of things that make you fast.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Don't forget waffle and cocaine...wait.


street legal


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget waffle and cocaine...wait.
> ...



lolololwait wut... 
its like legal crack o.0


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



It's more similar to coke, but if you buy pure caffeine you can make any drink an energy drink. You could also make any drink a seizure drink if you weren't careful.

edit: seriously it's dangerous if misused. you an actually die from an over dose.
here is a clip from a documentary about the subject of caffeine abuse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bflYjF90t7c


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 18, 2010)

Actually, it's Grape Drink.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Blossom, commander and the leader 
Bubbles, she is the joy and the laughter 
Buttercup, she's the toughest fighter 
Powerpuffs save the day... 
Fighting crime, trying to save the world 
Here they come just in time, the Powerpuff Girls 
Fighting crime, trying to save the world 
Here they come just in time, the Powerpuff Girls 
Powerpuff


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 18, 2010)

> Una *baleada* al dia, el cubo te dará alegria


Don't forget da food fur Champions, Y'all...







Spoiler



Un par de *juquitas* *bien heladitas* tambien ayuda.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Actually, it's Grape Drink.



In the hood we just call it "drank"


----------



## Feryll (Jul 18, 2010)

Isn't rice also good for BLD?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it's Grape Drink.
> ...



In the Apopka we call it Malk...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty62YzGryU4


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...




If you mix pure caffeine into a drink it is HORRIBLE. I love caffeine, but the taste of it sucks.

I must say, though caffeine is wonderful, don't do a line of it >.> <.<


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 18, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Isn't rice also good for BLD?



I eat rice every day in Iran yet it takes me 15~20 minutes to memorize :fp
maybe you should be both Indonesian and eat rice!


----------

